# What power lense do you guys shoot?



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I have played around with different lenses for quite a while. I started with a 4x, but i couldn't shoot well with it becuase I had target panic. Got over TP by using a hinge release and started shooting w/out a lense, even for field. This Fall I started to tinker with my 4x again and liked it alot. I wanted to try something stronger, so I bought an 8x off AT to try. I absolutely love it. It is by far the best lense I've ever shot. It really brings in the target, and I otta say, my sight picture is still a very slow moving dot. I'm gonna have to figure out what I'm gonna use for field now. So what is everyone's experiences with lenses?


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i like the 4x for now. my pin movement is getting smaller and smaller, but for now the 4x is what i was most accurate with. right now the 8x and 6x have a little too much movement for me right now, but i am getting better with it. i might get an 8x later on this year just for fun to see how it compares.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I shoot a 6x with a dot.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I shoot 3x for 3D but i wouldnt mind a little more power


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

i just stared useing a lends this year becoase my dad bought a new sight that had a 6x lends in it so he gave me his spot hog with a 4x lends in it.:wink::wav::wav:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot a 4X lens with a ring. I like it a lot. A bit later I might experiment with clarifiers. I haven't played with a 6X much, but I have tried it. I wasn't too fond of all the movement. I might play with that in the future more, as well.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I shoot a 4X lens with a ring. I like it a lot. A bit later I might experiment with clarifiers. I haven't played with a 6X much, but I have tried it. I wasn't too fond of all the movement. I might play with that in the future more, as well.


Im shooting the almost same setup. 28.5" stab 26" draw 55#. I don't have any issues with swaying. Its more of a mindset that it doesn't matter as much to have your pin dead in the middle. That just helped me get a lot more steady.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i shoot a 2x


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't use lenses on my bow.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I don't use lenses on my bow.


i dont either. can some one tell me the effectiveness of one on a hunting rig??? thanks!


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

I shoot instinctivly...


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> i dont either. can some one tell me the effectiveness of one on a hunting rig??? thanks!


I think the disadvantages would completely outweigh the advantages of one on a hunting rig. Lenses are great for target shooting but in a hunting situation you have to fight the sun. Scopes can get a pretty bad glare and you would hate to have a normally good shot at a deer and not be able to see through your sight.


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

This will my first year using a scope and I think I'm going to order mine with a 4x


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

jason_thacker_3 said:


> This will my first year using a scope and I think I'm going to order mine with a 4x


thats a good power to start with. it definately helps to see the target, without to much precieved movement.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I started with a 6x, and now I shoot a 6x truespot. I'm thinking about trying an 8x though and see if it helps any


----------



## j3cub (Aug 26, 2009)

*What kind of AC N7709K?*

Your image looks like a champ, but can't tell for sure. Where are you based?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

j3cub said:


> Your image looks like a champ, but can't tell for sure. Where are you based?


The pic is of a my dads citabria, I think that its a 7eca, N5113X. He is based in seward AK, but I'm in MN


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> i dont either. can some one tell me the effectiveness of one on a hunting rig??? thanks!


To me, a lense on a hunting rig is not really a good use because to me it takes even more of the challenging part out of bowhunting, I mean even a compound bow with sights is a little les challenging than a traditional bow and I like to shoot both, but I think it takes more of the challenge out of bowhunting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

In some states lens in hunting rigs are not legal. 

That being said, if I could I would hunt with my scope


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> To me, a lense on a hunting rig is not really a good use because to me it takes even more of the challenging part out of bowhunting, I mean even a compound bow with sights is a little les challenging than a traditional bow and I like to shoot both, but I think it takes more of the challenge out of bowhunting.


I kinda dissagree. Lenses do help. I don't shoot nearly as good if I take my off, but I still put em in a 2" circle at 20-25 yds. IMO it doesn't matter if you shoot one for hunting unless your hunting mosquitos at 20 yds or trying to hit a doe at 80 yds. I deffinately don't think it takes awat from the challenge.

My dad hunts with a 4x simply because he has really bad vision and can't see the target well (he can't use his glasses when shooting bc they aren't big enough) but when he puts on the lense, it clears up and brings it in so he can see.


----------



## Cbjones21 (Nov 9, 2020)

I shoot a 4x for 3D but I wouldn’t mind trying a 6x just haven’t done it yet


----------

